# كل اللهجات: رواة القصص



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ماذا تسمون راوي القصص (شفويا وبأسلوب استعراضي) في بلدكم؟
في مصر نسميه *الحكوّاتي*​


----------



## ayed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إزيك ياإسكندراني
إزي الصحة
راوي
أو
راوية


----------



## Aljameela1988

وعليكم السلام

قاص!


----------



## إسكندراني

الحمد لله يا آيد وانت شنو اخبارك؟
أختي ((الجميلة)) من أي دولة أنتي؟
شكرا لرداكما رغم أنها قد تبدو مسائل بسيطة إلا أن ردودكم في مثل هذا الموضوع تساعدني في فهم اللهجات الأخرى​


----------



## Aljameela1988

انا من أرض الحجاز يااسكندراني


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نسميه حكواتي..
لكن الحكواتيين ليسوا مشهورين في الأردن، لذلك أعتقد أننا أخذنا الكلمة من سوريا أو مصر..


----------



## Bakr

في المغرب هناك هذه التسمية
*الحلايقي*


----------



## jawad-dawdi

bakr said:


> في المغرب هناك هذه التسمية
> *الحلايقي*




الحلايقي لا تعني الحكواتي فقط .. الحلايقي تعني كل شخص يعرض شيئا فنّيا أو غريبا في وسط حلقة من التفرّجين .. سواء كان حكيا .. أم غناء .. أم رقصا .. أم تمثيلا .. أم عرضا بهلوانيا .. أم عرضا للحيوانات كالقردة والثعابين .. أدخل في خانة البحث في اليوتوب : جامع الفنا بمراكش 

أما الإسم الخاص بالحكواتي فهو : مول السيرة .. وذلك لأنّه يروي السِير .. أي الحكايات البطولية الطويلة .. كالأزلية .. وهي سيرة الملك سيف بن ذي يزن .. والعنترية .. والوهابية .. وهي سيرة الأمير عبد الوهّاب وأمه ذات الهمّة .. وسيرة الأمير حمزة البهلوان .. وغير ذلك من السير .. وقد يقال أيضا : الراوي ​


----------



## Bakr

أجل كل حكواتي حلايقي وليس كل حلايقي حكواتي
لم أسمع قط ب: مول السيرة
أما الراوي فكل من يحكي قصة أو حكاية أو رواية فهو راوي
وسؤال إسكندراني كان حول راوي القصص شفويا وبأسلوب استعراضي
في كل اللهجات 

 ​


----------



## إسكندراني

بل استمتع بخروجكم عن الموضوع احيانا شكرا لروركم جميعا


----------

